# coronet no.1



## ed-fish (Dec 19, 2010)

I have recently bought a coronet no1 lathe and i believe this is a similar model to the record power cl 1. I need some advice on how to adjust the bearings. 

Having set up the lathe the motor runs smoothly but when the drive belt is engaged to turn the spindle in the headstock it seems not to run as smoothly as it should. I have applied oil and grease to the parts that are accessible and this has made some improvement. I have tried to take the spindle part out by removing the hex nut on the left hand side in an attempt to oil the bearing, but can see no way in which to remove the spindle part. 
Is it possible to remove it and adjust the bearings? Any help /advice would be appreciated. 

Many thanks for you time 

Ed


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Having never seen that lathe I'm purely guessing. Most smaller lathes do not have adjustable bearings. If you can spin the spindle by hand and it feels free and easy then the bearings are probably not the problem. 
You could still have a bad bearing. Usually they just wine or cause chatter at the spindle when they are bad. However if they have really old packed in grease that could be the problem. In that case replacing the bearings is probably a good fix. On some lathes the bearings have to be pressed out of the headstock or at least pressed off of the drive spindle. You might find a handy machinist to help you with that.
I would turn the motor on without the belt and try to stop the motor pulley. Use a block of wood rubbing against the pulley. It should be fairly hard to stop. It it seems pretty good hook it up the the spindle. If it slows down then it's probably something in the spindle.


----------

